# Grass cut season- Property Preservation Business



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

What's everyone doing to prepare for the grass cutting season? Are you out there training your subs on proper documentation of work preformed?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

Jeez! I'm sitting here in a near blizzard with 30+mph winds blowing snow and sleet on Christmas Day and you must be awful bored! :laughing: Personally if someone doesn't know the seasons then they are not qualified and need to find work they are qualified for.:surrender:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

AssetRecovery said:


> Thought it would be good to share the grass cut schedule with those of us in the group who are in the property preservation business. I've received numerous emails from reps looking for this information.
> 
> 
> Here's the grass cutting schedule
> ...


Whiskey Tango Foxtrot???


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

Lima Oscar Lima


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

FremontREO said:


> Jeez! I'm sitting here in a near blizzard with 30+mph winds blowing snow and sleet on Christmas Day and you must be awful bored! :laughing: Personally if someone doesn't know the seasons then they are not qualified and need to find work they are qualified for.:surrender:


Fremont-Thanks for the interest in my post:thumbsup: We're simply looking to lend a hand to contractors new to the business. We all started some where. It's ALL about providing a support system for our niche industry. If we can't depend on each other for assistance,who can we depend on? I'm just thinking out loud.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

So what happens to me if I accidentally cut the grass in March?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

robert c1 said:


> So what happens to me if I accidentally cut the grass in March?


its the grass poliz man... ya gotta hide that .... uh.... oh we're talkin bout lawns eh? never mind


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

robert c1 said:


> So what happens to me if I accidentally cut the grass in March?


send the invoice in April :whistling


----------

